# Fast & Furious 9 knackt Pandemie-Rekord mit 500 Millionen Dollar



## GoodnightSolanin (11. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 9 knackt Pandemie-Rekord mit 500 Millionen Dollar* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 9 knackt Pandemie-Rekord mit 500 Millionen Dollar*


----------



## ribald (11. Juli 2021)

So unverdient.... argh. 
Der Film ist schrott.....


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Juli 2021)

Dom wird nie den Kessel-Flug in weniger als 12 Parsecs schaffen. 😂


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> So unverdient.... argh.
> Der Film ist schrott.....


Ja, leider. 

Bin sehr wohlwollend an ihn herangegangen...aber nein, einfach nein.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. Juli 2021)

Ich mag die Reihe eigentlich eher nur "solala"  habe aber fünf Teile auf DVD


----------



## Vordack (12. Juli 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich mag die Reihe eigentlich eher nur "solala"  habe aber fünf Teile auf DVD



Ich hab sie alle (außer B & H). Und der Neue kommt nicht in meine Sammlung!


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2021)

Das Franchise hat sich halt leider in eine komplett andere Richtung entwickelt wie es die Wurzeln haben vermuten lassen und das tat meiner Meinung nach der Serie nicht wirklich gut.

Natürlich waren die ersten TFaF-Streifen auch keine Offenbarung, aber sie waren das, was sie sein sollten ... sie haben die Leute für Tuning abgeholt und die Serie hat sich nicht ganz ernst genommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab sie alle (außer B & H). Und der Neue kommt nicht in meine Sammlung!


Ich werde gar keinen weitern Teil mehr kaufen. Für mich ist das Thema mittlerweile wohl durch. Die guten alten Zeiten sind wohl vorbei - jedenfalls für mich


----------



## MarcHammel (12. Juli 2021)

Nach wie vor ist es (für mich) eine Film-Reihe, die genau das ist, was sie sein will: völlig übertriebene Action. Das war Teil 1 schon und wird mit Teil 9 nicht anders sein. Auch mit Teil 10 nicht. 

Ich hab bisher alle Teile gern geschaut und das meist an nem gemütlichen Abend mit Freunden und ein paar Bier. Wer Anspruch sucht, sollte bei europäischen Arthouse-Filmen bleiben.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist es (für mich) eine Film-Reihe, die genau das ist, was sie sein will: völlig übertriebene Action. Das war Teil 1 schon und wird mit Teil 9 nicht anders sein. Auch mit Teil 10 nicht.
> 
> Ich hab bisher alle Teile gern geschaut und das meist an nem gemütlichen Abend mit Freunden und ein paar Bier. Wer Anspruch sucht, sollte bei europäischen Arthouse-Filmen bleiben.



Für mich war es immer eine schöne Actionserie die die Wichtigkeit von Familie/Freunde hervorgehoben hat. Das war mMn das besondere an ihr.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für mich war es immer eine schöne Actionserie die die Wichtigkeit von Familie/Freunde hervorgehoben hat. Das war mMn das besondere an ihr.


Ja, die Memes dazu stürmen momenten ja die Sozialen Medien...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, die Memes dazu stürmen momenten ja die Sozialen Medien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KA, Memes sind mir zu Neuzeitig...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2021)

Vor allem sind die geposteten Meme auch eher so semi lustig ...

Da gibts schon bessere, was da los Spiritogre?!


----------



## Phone (13. Juli 2021)

Ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären warum sie die Menschen sowas antun?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2021)

Die hätten gut dran getan die Reihe nach Walkers Tod zu beenden. Wäre ein runder Abschluss geworden. Alles danach hätte es nicht gebraucht. 

Persönlich mag ich die Filme 4 - 7. Besonders 5 mit dem Tresor ist heute noch MEGA.


----------

